
Elon Musk Leaves Twitter - wickedwiesel
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1190288216131170305
======
Tomte
Of course, some cryptocurrency scammer is prominently displayed in the top
replies. Several times.

------
tastroder
"Not sure about good of Twitter. Reddit still seems good. Going offline."

I miss IRC, people at least attempted to form proper sentences most of the
time and knew that announcing your away status was kind of annoying to other
people.

~~~
MrYellowP
IRC would be no different today if Eternal September had its claws on it.

[https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/UsefulNotes/EternalSe...](https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/UsefulNotes/EternalSeptember)

Basically, any and all communities wide open for everyone reaching the
mainstream are eventually going down hill, unless there's a paywall and or
heavy moderation keeping the "unwashed swine" at bay and culture intact.

Your feelings about IRC are sadly misplaced, but you can easily recreate the
glorious days by running your own _small_ community.

------
noah-kun
He has done this before. Said he was quitting Twitter then just kept posting.
Plus he has another account, @Tesla, which he posts under.

